# TV Help



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I know there have been plenty of threads on TVs but I could do with a bit of advice from someone in the know or that has what I'm looking at.

It has to be 50" or 55".

I have been looking at Plasma v LED. Every time I am drawn to the LED's.

It's more vibrant. I understand the Plasma is better colour wise, but the LED IMO looks 10 times better!

I have always had Panasonic so it's a big change for me.

I've been looking at the Samsung ones. Specifically the ue55d6530, ue55d7000 & ue55d8000.

http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231233768

http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231249319

http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnlewis.com/Shopping/Product.aspx?Type=SKU&Id=231218237

Price wise there isn't much to shout home about. Now screen wise, I can see a differance between the 6530 & the 7000. Looks wise I prefer the 7000 or 8000.

The 7000 has Freesat, which I won't use, plus it has Smart TV2.

I know some people will say Panasonice VT30 this and that, but why?

Any advice guys?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got the 8000 series LED Samsung and it was second to none when I was looking in the store and even better once set up properly at home. Plasma/LED will depend on where in the room it's going, if it's likely to get direct light on it from a window/ceiling light then LCD will be better as the glass of a plasma screen reflects too much.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Which size did you go for? Do you use any games consoles on it? 

What about 3D glasses? Which do you have?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use a second gen xbox 360 on it through the HDMI lead, mine's 46" (wish I'd bought the 50") it's not 3D mine either.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummm ok. Those models don't come in 50". Only 46 or 55. 

Do you run a surround sound set up with it?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm in the market for new surround sound at the minute, still browsing though, currently running Panasonic sc-bt100 in 7.1 through it though. Didn't know they didn't do 50"?? Think that size would've been better in my lounge though.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I wish I hadn't gone from a 37" to a 50". 

Now I want the same or bigger. But if I choose the Samsung, it would have to be 55". 

Im sure Doug has one, not sure which model?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yep we went from 37" to 46" and every time I see tvs I wish 50" minimum now, next year maybe when the conservatory needs a new tv...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fancy buying mine?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

But because of the lack of bezels the 55" is about the same dimensions as most 50"
I've sold TVs for the last 7 years until 3 months ago, and having sold the latest Samsung and Pana I can safely say it is out of them two every time. 
Based on screen quality it's still Pana for me, it's not just the colours that are better, the main difference is the movement! The Pana poops all over the Samsung! Football and the sammy struggles, golf even worst! 
The Pana is a better set but the sammy just looks great! The reason why you are drawn to it is because they are so colourful, and in store plasma always look dark. But once you get it home you will appreciate the depth on the Pana so much more.
But have I check on www.ssav.com on the Samsung deals, I am sure they are giving away some kind of galaxy tablet with the sets at the moment


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So if you were to have a Samsung, which would you choose and why? The same for Panasonic.

Like Blind Date :lol:

I was waiting for your post, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> So if you were to have a Samsung, which would you choose and why? The same for Panasonic.
> 
> Like Blind Date :lol:
> 
> I was waiting for your post, thanks. :thumb:


 I love these posts!
From pana I would either go for the 50gt30 or the vt30 based on your budget, the gt30 is such good value for money, but there is something pretty amazing about the vt30, first set of screens that I can honest say put up a fight against the legendary pioneer sets
From the Samsung screens just go for the d8000, for the extra £150 compared to the d7000 it's worth it for looks alone!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What about surround sound?

I have a Panasonic at the moment, but it would need to be all matching. 

For the Samsung that is. :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> What about surround sound?
> 
> I have a Panasonic at the moment, but it would need to be all matching.
> 
> For the Samsung that is. :thumb:


I am going to have to skip on that one, I never sold the pana or sammy packages, only really sold separate systems from the likes of pioneer onkyo and denon


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't really add any usual information about picture quality etc, but I did read this article the other day. It's a comparison of the Smart TV features on these new TVs. The Samsung D8000 Smart TV implementation wins overall too.

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/11/29/review_roundup_smart_tv_platforms/

I do like reading these 'TV Help' threads. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 5year old Sony 40" HD Ready tv, but can't really justify it at the moment. I use my Yamaha RXV1600 AV Receiver for surround and HDMI passthrough, so if i did buy a new TV, I'd want to upgrade that too


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> I can't really add any usual information about picture quality etc, but I did read this article the other day. It's a comparison of the Smart TV features on these new TVs. The Samsung D8000 Smart TV implementation wins overall too.
> 
> http://www.reghardware.com/2011/11/29/review_roundup_smart_tv_platforms/
> 
> I do like reading these 'TV Help' threads. I wouldn't mind upgrading my 5year old Sony 40" HD Ready tv, but can't really justify it at the moment. I use my Yamaha RXV1600 AV Receiver for surround and HDMI passthrough, so if i did buy a new TV, I'd want to upgrade that too


The new Yamaha aventage range of amps are absolute beasts!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> The new Yamaha aventage range of amps are absolute beasts!


Funny you should say that. I stumbled across them online only a few days ago and fell in love 

Along with the other updates, the new on screen GUI is sweet. Also like how they now have IOS apps to control it too.

Oh man.....I really want one. It would have to be the A810 or A1010 for me if I could stretch to it.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Funny you should say that. I stumbled across them online only a few days ago and fell in love
> 
> Along with the other updates, the new on screen GUI is sweet. Also like how they now have IOS apps to control it too.
> 
> Oh man.....I really want one. It would have to be the A810 or A1010 for me if I could stretch to it.


You know it's all about the 1010! It's an animal!!! I've heard the top of the range all singing all dancing one, forgotten the number, and I was so immersed in the sound, it just swallowed me up! Effortless power as well


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

The razor edge Samsungs do aesthetically look stunning but they are too vibrant for me, i'd much go for a Panny GT or VT30, but then ill always be biased towards a Panny set personally.

And on another note if you are shelling out that much for a TV i think it would be a shame not to run a high end one-box home cinema or seperates.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can I suggest you pop over to avfoums, plenty of info on both sets there. Think there is a little misinformation on this thread. At the end of the day it's only a portable telly lol!

Currently viewing on my 120" screen...:lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

andystuff1971 said:


> Can I suggest you pop over to avfoums, plenty of info on both sets there. Think there is a little misinformation on this thread. At the end of the day it's only a portable telly lol!
> 
> Currently viewing on my 120" screen...:lol:


Only voicing opinions! Surely the guys on avforums much prefer the pana?!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the problem i have with lcd/led is it all looks fake,over processed,exagerrated.the contrast is usually always set to high so when you walk into the room your retinas are burnt out.my mate ha a 50 or 55 inch led and its picture is so glaring you could be looking at the sun.

plasma 9 times out of 10 give you a natural,toned image that will ook subdued if compared to an lcd,but i know which picture i prefer  thats why i have a panasonic v10 which hasnt missed a beat in years and the image still looks stunning and natural.i would only ever have another led/lcd for gaming.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Which size did you go for? Do you use any games consoles on it?
> 
> What about 3D glasses? Which do you have?


Matt,
Ive got the UE55D6530 55" Full HD LED 3D TV, We have a PS3 & wipeout HD in 3d looks awesome, missus plays lots of diferent games all look amazing :thumb:

2 pairs of 3D glasses came free :thumb:

At £1500 in september it was good value :thumb:

For a thin TV its very LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If you want to see what it looks like ive got a pic of it on the wall in the front room:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=240641&page=2

:thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

I know you were after the 55" but take a gander at this


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

If only it was bigger. Even if it was 50".


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmcclarron - Out of the 7000 or the 8000 which would you choose?

Would you mind just looking at the spec of each for me please?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> bigmcclarron - Out of the 7000 or the 8000 which would you choose?
> 
> Would you mind just looking at the spec of each for me please?


From memory there is naff all in the spec! I think they are both the same panel it's just what they look like! For the extra £150 thou I would go d8000 just for the looks!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Works out at £1699 from Comet.

Wonder if it would look right on the black glass stand?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Works out at £1699 from Comet.
> 
> Wonder if it would look right on the black glass stand?


Or buy a stand from me if it doesn't  it's what I do now instead of working for Sevenoaks


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Linky?


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Linky?


We distribute this brand in UK www.bdiusa.com

And we also have our own range, please ignore the simple website it is soon changing
www.optimuminternational.co.uk


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

bigmcclarron said:


> We distribute this brand in UK www.bdiusa.com
> 
> And we also have our own range, please ignore the simple website it is soon changing
> www.optimuminternational.co.uk


There's some cracking gear on there, like the Home theatre kit, my Onkyo would look great in that along with the Pana:thumb:

Kev


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

spursfan said:


> There's some cracking gear on there, like the Home theatre kit, my Onkyo would look great in that along with the Pana:thumb:
> 
> Kev


Well just let me know


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> We distribute this brand in UK www.bdiusa.com
> 
> And we also have our own range, please ignore the simple website it is soon changing
> www.optimuminternational.co.uk


bookmarked. you've got some really nice stuff there

I currently have an Alphason Aragon stand for my gear. If I had to buy one now though, I'd probably get a stand/cabinet so my gear was hidden from view.

Will definitely keep you in mind when I need some new AV gear :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> bookmarked. you've got some really nice stuff there
> 
> I currently have an Alphason Aragon stand for my gear. If I had to buy one now though, I'd probably get a stand/cabinet so my gear was hidden from view.
> 
> Will definitely keep you in mind when I need some new AV gear :thumb:


Alphason quality is rather poor at the moment, even on our cheapest stand we use real wood veneer, whilst they still use some kind of chip board with a wood effect wallpaper wrap!
The BDI cabinets are all pretty much solid wood!
They weigh up to over 100kg!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Alphason quality is rather poor at the moment, even on our cheapest stand we use real wood veneer, whilst they still use some kind of chip board with a wood effect wallpaper wrap!
> The BDI cabinets are all pretty much solid wood!
> They weigh up to over 100kg!


Would you able to send me some prices for the BDI gear please? I can't seem to find any on the Optimum site? I mean I'm not in the market for a new stand right now, but just interested to know.

I can see you can request brochures on there, but would the prices be in it?

Not telling the missus I'm looking though. She seems to think that whenever I start 'looking into something' it normally ends in me buying one. :lol:
I only told her how much my Yamaha receiver cost yesterday. She was shocked when I said nearly £700. Not that I was hiding it from her - it just never came up in conversation and I've had it 5 years. Worth every penny though if you ask me


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Dizzle77 said:


> Would you able to send me some prices for the BDI gear please? I can't seem to find any on the Optimum site? I mean I'm not in the market for a new stand right now, but just interested to know.
> 
> I can see you can request brochures on there, but would the prices be in it?
> 
> ...


Did you go the bdiusa website? 
www.bdiusa.com
I can get you better pictures if needed but you wil have to narrow it down for me as they have over 100 products!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Did you go the bdiusa website?
> www.bdiusa.com
> I can get you better pictures if needed but you wil have to narrow it down for me as they have over 100 products!


will PM you as I don't want to hijack this thread


----------

